# "Billy"



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

My "Billy Boy" who left us Monday, 9th February, 2009.

Sleep tight my boy, you will always be loved.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww Hun, he is gorgeous. Rip Billy. 

Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted the pictures bigger, but they only gave out as "thumbnails". Never mind, you get the general idea. Thanks for your pm will be responding. Had my usual howl but now feeling better for it. Liz x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Liz Damaschka said:


> I wanted the pictures bigger, but they only gave out as "thumbnails". Never mind, you get the general idea. Thanks for your pm will be responding. Had my usual howl but now feeling better for it. Liz x


If you click the thumbnails, they get bigger 

what a beautiful cat, he had lovely eyes. RIP Billy xx


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

Now happy as I see you just click on the photographs and they enlarge!! My hubby is a computer man and despairs of me!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Billy was Beautiful & obviously very loved. Rip Billy. xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im sorry to hear you lost billy, he was a beautiful cat,
you will dearly miss him, he will be free at rainbow bridge with all the others, time may heal, but memories live forever,
bless billy
my deepest sympathy for your sad loss
billy R>I>P> little one


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> Im sorry to hear you lost billy, he was a beautiful cat,
> you will dearly miss him, he will be free at rainbow bridge with all the others, time may heal, but memories live forever,
> bless billy
> my deepest sympathy for your sad loss
> billy R>I>P> little one


I am very up and down at the moment. I do not think my other two tabbies miss, or have missed Billy at all. We showed them the body of Billy when he was brought home, but they were not bothered.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Liz Damaschka said:


> I am very up and down at the moment. I do not think my other two tabbies miss, or have missed Billy at all. We showed them the body of Billy when he was brought home, but they were not bothered.


aww, some animals cope better than others, in a way, it's probably better that they're not so affected by it, it can be horrible to see animals pining for each other.

What breed was he? He really is goregous.


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww, some animals cope better than others, in a way, it's probably better that they're not so affected by it, it can be horrible to see animals pining for each other.
> 
> What breed was he? He really is goregous.


Hi, he came to us as a semi stray. I always regarded him as a moggy cat, long haired, but his cream fur had a kink in it and underneath it was just like angora. Very difficult to keep knot free and I think we had him dematted about twice particularly round the back legs. I had one of those combs where the teeth moved up and down to avoid tugging, but he knotted up so very quickly. I had never seen a cat with the same colouring, beige and cream. Everybody who met Billy just loved him and they loved him down at the Vets. He was never any trouble they said and it was so nice to receive a card from them the other day expressing their sorrow at his passing. As in the words of Ken Dolan, the vet, he was a "superstar". High praise for my Billy Boy.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

He had beautiful eyes. I'm sure you will always remember him with happy memories.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Soo sorry for your loss - RIP Billy, run free babe xx


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

Through sheer chance finding this web site there are some really nice people who post up messages. Believe me this support has sustained me these past few days. I have not felt quite so alone in my sorrow. To me Billy was a "little person", although hubby says "big", he tells me not to be sad and move on, but never to forget him. I know he means well, but I have to deal with the sadness in my own way.


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

Liz Damaschka said:


> Through sheer chance finding this web site there are some really nice people who post up messages. Believe me this support has sustained me these past few days. I have not felt quite so alone in my sorrow. To me Billy was a "little person", although hubby says "big", he tells me not to be sad and move on, but never to forget him. I know he means well, but I have to deal with the sadness in my own way.


Not a good day for me today - I have missed Billy so much. It is a week tomorrow since he died. For me it does not seem to get any easier.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Sorry to hear of your loss and sending a big cyber hug xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw he was a lovely lad. Rip xxx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

R.I.P Billy


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

I have come back to the Forum after a few weeks lapse as I found it so difficult with the loss of my "Billy Boy". It's a bit easier now. I can see where Billy is buried and the flowers that I regularly place there for him. Life goes on but I will always miss him and never forget him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

From one "billy mum" to another, you have my thoughts. Its such a devestating time when we lose a loved one. Run free at the bridge Billy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Liz Damaschka said:


> I have come back to the Forum after a few weeks lapse as I found it so difficult with the loss of my "Billy Boy". It's a bit easier now. I can see where Billy is buried and the flowers that I regularly place there for him. Life goes on but I will always miss him and never forget him.


Im glad to see you back on here Liz, hope to keep in touch with you. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry about billy, he will be sadly missed,
R.I.P. billy


----------

